# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  رابع البوكس اوفيس فيلم التشويق والاثاره Edge Of Darkness 2010 مترجم نسخه TC عاليه

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*Edge Of Darkness*
* TC*
* 2010*

**




*Movie     Name : Edge Of Darkness 2010* 
* Quality : TC*
*   IMDB : Rating : 7.1/10*
* Genere : Drama* *| Thriller*
*Runtime   : 117* *mn*
* IMDB URL  : Press Here* 

 







*353 .Mb*

_MegaUpload_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547618_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547619_

_ RapidShare_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547434_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547436_

_IFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547603_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547604_

_ UserShare_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547609_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547610_

_ MegaShares_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547615_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547616_

_DuckLoad_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547445_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547448_

_ MediaFire_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547612_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547614_

_ Load.to_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547451_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547454_

_   QShare_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547606_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547608_

_ GettyFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547581_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547479_

_ FileFactory_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547469_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547470_

_ HotFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547489_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547478_

_ FileGetty_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547475_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547467_

_ Uploaded To_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547472_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547471_

_ FileSend_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547641_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547833_

_ ---------------------_


_  1 Rmvb UnCompressed   Link_


_MegaUpload_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547642_

_ DuckLoad_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547620_

_ ZShare_
_ http://takemyfile.com/547651_

_ IFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546972_

_ MegaShares_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546945_

_ HotFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546978_

_ FileFactory_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546877_

_ DepositeFiles_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546879_

_ Load To_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546880_

_ GettyFile_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546916_

_ FileGetty_
_ http://takemyfile.com/546915_

----------


## sfaker

السلام عليكم

شكرا لكم  علي المجهود.

 :Bl (12):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ولك ايضا ........

----------


## عسولة الوادي

عوافي ع الفيلم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thnaks

----------

